# Any D&D players in CAMBRIDGE?



## Nathan (Sep 5, 2002)

Hello People from England!

I am in Cambridge, England from October on.
I am looking for players there either to join a game as a player or to start a new one as the DM.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 1, 2002)

*My address*

By the way, if you are interested, please mail me at

marc@nieper-wisskirchen.de


----------

